# "Sticky" feeling in my cube.



## TioMario (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a Rubik's brand storebought I bought 2 months ago. Since is the only cube I have, I use it a lot and take good care of it. I clean the dust every 2 weeks or some with a piece of cloth and lubricate it with silicone spray. 

However, I can't get rid of this strange feeling.

Is like there is too much friction between the pieces or something, and that affects it's turning smoothness.

Does anyone know how to remove that feeling from my cube?

Thanks


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not sure what feeling you are talking about, what kind of silicone spray are you using?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jan 6, 2010)

It is easy to forget to wipe the center cubies where the edges will make contact; those should be clean too. Try not to put too much silicone spray in. The type of spray might make a slight difference; I discovered my ACE Hardware Silicone Spray was not as good as CRC Silicone Spray. The store bought will get looser over time.


----------



## Hiero (Jan 6, 2010)

Sand it. I followed this easy video and it made my storeboughts really nice. It doesn't involve anything complicated. 


http://http://www.youtube.com/user/jmnguyen95#p/u/46/qwU02StjvWU


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 6, 2010)

When lubing, you have to disassemble it then spray. Most people say to put it back together immediately-5min from spraying, but that's what causes the stickiness. You have to let it dry overnight for the best results.


----------



## TioMario (Jan 6, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I'm not sure what feeling you are talking about, what kind of silicone spray are you using?



"Team Car Silicone Spray" It works pretty good and leaves a nice lavender smell 



PHPJaguar said:


> When lubing, you have to disassemble it then spray. Most people say to put it back together immediately-5min from spraying, but that's what causes the stickiness. You have to let it dry overnight for the best results.



I did that once bout I saw no difference, maybe I should try it out again now the cube is more worked-out. I know that's the correct way to do it but I'm lazy hehe.

Thanks people, I'll try PHPJaguar's solution and post again the results.


----------



## powershotman (Jan 6, 2010)

sticky feeling ?
i have that prob before ,
but i figured out spraying too much inside will cause some kind of sticky 

ohya, i use the 2 edges spray in method to lube..
has anyone used the meffert's lubricant?
i just got it yesterday
it is excellent ,imo


----------

